# BMOQ travel



## cele-am (18 Aug 2014)

Hello all 

I have accepted the offer of CELE DEO and will be commencing my BMQ from September 1st.
From what I have been told, my BMOQ will start from December 1st. 

I understand you are not allowed to bring your vehicle during the BMQ but can keep it during BMOQ.
My BMOQ will be in Kingston. I heard they are lenient during the weekends while on BMOQ.

My question is how much time do you get on the weekends during BMOQ. Would it be possible to travel from Kingston to say Waterloo by car?
Or do they want you to stay in the local area during the weekends while doing BMOQ?

Many THANKS in advance
Cele-am


----------



## Eye In The Sky (18 Aug 2014)

As a CELE you shouldn't be doing BMQ at all??


----------



## cele-am (18 Aug 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> As a CELE you shouldn't be doing BMQ at all??



WHAT ???  :  :facepalm:


----------



## stealthylizard (19 Aug 2014)

You will be doing BMOQ, not BMQ.  BMOQ = Officers, BMQ = NCM's


----------



## cele-am (19 Aug 2014)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> You will be doing BMOQ, not BMQ.  BMOQ = Officers, BMQ = NCM's



Oh man i better get this BASIC terminology right before I go there for the actual training ,,lol

My APOLOGIES fellas,, I wanted to say the "occupational training" instead of BMOQ.....

ah silly me .. :facepalm:


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (19 Aug 2014)

cele-am said:
			
		

> My question is how much time do you get on the weekends during BMOQ. Would it be possible to travel from Kingston to say Waterloo by car?
> Or do they want you to stay in the local area during the weekends while doing BMOQ?
> 
> Many THANKS in advance
> Cele-am



When I went through BMQ I drove now it all depends on if its cheaper for you to drive or for them to get you there. 

During weekends while on trades training you will most likely be getting time off but again that is subject to change. while I went through QL3s in kingston we got every weekend off although if you want to travel outside the triangle Montreal-Ottawa-Toronto then you needed a memo


----------



## cele-am (19 Aug 2014)

Ksiiqtaboo said:
			
		

> When I went through BMQ I drove now it all depends on if its cheaper for you to drive or for them to get you there.
> 
> During weekends while on trades training you will most likely be getting time off but again that is subject to change. while I went through QL3s in kingston we got every weekend off although if you want to travel outside the triangle Montreal-Ottawa-Toronto then you needed a memo



Thank you for the answer Ksiiqtaboo


----------



## Chelomo (19 Aug 2014)

I did my BMOQ in St-Jean and everybody that wanted to use their car for travel was free to do so, provided the arrangements had been done beforehand (Such as the claim). Whether or not that translates to Kingston, I don't know, but you can surely go through your CoC/Clerk to get the info.


----------



## cele-am (19 Aug 2014)

Chelomo said:
			
		

> I did my BMOQ in St-Jean and everybody that wanted to use their car for travel was free to do so, provided the arrangements had been done beforehand (Such as the claim). Whether or not that translates to Kingston, I don't know, but you can surely go through your CoC/Clerk to get the info.



Thank you for replying Chelomo, would you happen to know how to contact or get their (CoC/Clerk) contact info ?


----------



## Chelomo (20 Aug 2014)

Ask your recruiting center, they'll probably ask you how you want to travel closer to the due date, just mention you have your private vehicle and want to use it, they'll let you know if it's possible.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Aug 2014)

It's called 'cost comparison'.  If you take your car and they could have sent you there on the bus cheaper, the simple version is the max you can get reimbursed is the cost of what the bus ticket would have been (simplified version).

Just let the CFRC know you will be travelling via POMV to St-Jean.  They will handle the paperwork/claim side of the house.


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Aug 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Just let the CFRC know you will be travelling via POMV to St-Jean.  They will handle the paperwork/claim side of the house.



Too late....



			
				cele-am said:
			
		

> Alright so I finally got my ticket. Will be flying from Toronto to Montreal for BMOQ. Still no word on the contract letter though. I am wondering if I will get one before I even start this thing.. :-\


----------



## cele-am (21 Aug 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Too late....



PMedMoe is keeping TRACK of everything here,,, NICE!!

I wish I had known about this earlier, ah well never really got asked the question if i would like to bring my own vehicle. Hope they will let me once I start the OJT in Kingston..


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (21 Aug 2014)

cele-am said:
			
		

> PMedMoe is keeping TRACK of everything here,,, NICE!!
> 
> I wish I had known about this earlier, ah well never really got asked the question if i would like to bring my own vehicle. Hope they will let me once I start the OJT in Kingston..



They wont move your stuff to Kingston unless you will be waiting a long time but on weekends you would be able to go grab your car and bring it back they wont have a problem with that.


----------

